# Replacing sealant in Hobby shower



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Hobbits,
Has anyone replaced the silicon sealant in the shower? Ours has sealant on all the vertical corner joints as well as around the tray. Who ever done it before didn't do a very neat job and as I've found it's leaking in one corner it all needs to be replaced.
Normally I'd just use a Stanley blade, but as the panels are all plastic I think I'd end up marking it. So I'm going to use No Nonsense sealant remover from Screwfix. I've checked with their tech. help team who've confirmed it's ok to use on plastics. I'll also apply it to a small area first to test it.
I would also have liked to use an internal corner trim to cover the new sealant and hide any marks but this would be difficult as the shower walls are curved.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Yes, I've done this job and very successfully I'm pleased to say. My re-sealing had its origins where my bi-fold shower door is hinged onto the tray, and it was only when I removed the door for inspection I could see what was going on. There were one or two places where the sealant was a bit "iffy" and trying to effectively do small, patching areas never really works.

So, to the point. In our 750 the white shower panels at the corners, and the tray surround itself came with a very pale grey sealant which is certainly the standard factory colour in ours, but I don't know if all years and models are the same. I used Dow Corning 791 weatherproofing sealant in grey, which is really good in areas where there are temperature and movement considerations.

Yes, it's really essential to remove every single trace of the old stuff, and the tray surface can be cleaned up using a proprietary silicone cleaner (or maybe something else you might find you've got in the garage!). To be sure of a really good seal I was also a bit more generous than the Hobby factory with the amount I used, and I know everyone has their own way of finishing off the sealing, but I find there's nothing better than a continuous quick swipe with the flat of a finger ! Cheers, Happy Hobbit MICK

P.S. Just noticed you also have an ELC, and as I say if you have a bi-fold door, it's worth removing it by unscrewing the fixings and to examine the pivot area onto the tray, as Hobby forgot to do that bit on mine, and being diagonally opposite the shower head it gets plenty of water thrown at it.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice Mick. I'll be sure to take the shower door off to check, it will give me more room to work as well!

How are the vertical corners sealed on your shower? Ours has been sealed with silicon (badly). I wouldn't think that's how they are finished when they come out of the factory. 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

My vertical panels are sealed with the identical silicone as around the tray. They are perfectly butted up one against the other with no visible fixers of any sort. I'm guessing that in manufacture they are affixed with resin/adhesive to the inner polystyrene "sandwich" much as the wood effect panels are in the other parts of the MH. Apart from that they have a thin bead of silicone all along the join right up to the roof lining.

Once I'd removed the shower bi-fold I cleaned all the old silicone off, re-sealed all the area around the tray, but rather than replacing the bi-fold straight away and so as to prevent it sticking to the fresh silicone, I left it until it was just starting to "go off" after about 15/20mins I think it was. The seal then remains intact but is not too disturbed by the re-fixing. All good fun isn't it!!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If you keep your finger wet you'll find it easier to run your finger down the siliconed joint to get a smooth finish


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

That's good news, hopefully mine will look the same once I remove the huge amount of silicone, not a job I'm relishing! It will make the re sealing a lot easier and neater if the panels are butted together nicely.
I'll try that, it makes sense to bed the door on partly cured silicon.
Thanks for the tip. I'm not looking forward to doing it as I've just got over a back problem, just keep putting it off at the moment! Maybe next week


----------

